# Disney's Aladdin 2019



## AsPika2219 (Oct 14, 2018)

A whole new REAL world.... a new trailer is coming!

Teaser Trailer



Official Trailer = COMING SOON!

Coming to theaters on May 24th, 2019! Make wish comes TRUE!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks fine so far. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2018)

I am already prepared for it to be underwhelming. The live actions adaptions of their movies weren't the worst thing I've ever watched, but they were extremely average and underwhelming.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm glad they called it "teaser trailer" because when I saw it in a post being called "aladdin trailer" I was excited to see it but then I realised midway it was just a teaser 

Anyway, can't wait to see it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2018)

If it is a live action retread of the cartoon like the jungle book was then no thanks. I will just watch the original.

If they have some balls and do the Chinese tale or old school Arabian Nights/One Thousand and One Nights then consider me interested. As it is Disney under their own name though... not expecting that one.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If it is a live action retread of the cartoon like the jungle book was then no thanks. I will just watch the original.
> 
> If they have some balls and do the Chinese tale or old school Arabian Nights/One Thousand and One Nights then consider me interesting. As it is Disney under their own name though... not expecting that one.


Some of their movies that they did with humans are great though. Like the invisible dragon and that Peter pan movie (not Hook ((still great))).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Some of their movies that they did with humans are great though. Like the invisible dragon and that Peter pan movie (not Hook ((still great))).


Have any of those been in recent times?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 23, 2018)

Its almost hard to believe this is happening. Man! if only Robin Williams was still with us  really interested who the casts are


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 24, 2018)

Disney is dead.


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 24, 2018)

Hope isis has a cameo ,


----------



## Brigand (Oct 24, 2018)

That remastered music gave me goosebumps.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 12, 2019)

Second Trailer!



Genie face was too much... Will Smith? Almost SMURF ever....


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2019)

And that's nightmare fuel


----------



## nashismo (Feb 12, 2019)

I didn't know Aladdin was Mexican!  And please I know a latin person when I see it, I am one (but I'm white cough descendent of pirates I guess) and see them every day. A friend of mine when I was a kid was the exact replica of this guy 
I live in Chile btw.

Disney sucks though, no money to those weird people, not from me at least. Though I must say I used to buy their "avocados" with the Disney characters on the super, they were quite cheap


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 12, 2019)

There is alot of hate that will smith is the genie


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 13, 2019)

Third trailer out!



Waiting for next trailer or just final trailer before movie will comes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

I very much doubt it will be a film for the ages.

Didn't mind the could have been ripped from Assassin's Creed bit at the start but the rest I am less sure about, especially not the lady strangling that cat. I am glad they let Will Smith kind of be Will Smith rather than trying to be Robin Williams but at the same time if that is supposed to be best foot forward for the trailer he might have been somewhat hamstrung.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2019)

I don´t like the new versions of the disney film.Why ? 

Its very very diffcult to explain children today why is THIS aladdin/lion king/dumbo ? When i´ll show the original animation movies to them they are rolling eyes....
but its the same with maja the bee,wickie the viking/bob the builder etc. etc.
What makes me feel stoneold....

The NEW movies are made really good no question,really looking good,have good casts,stories are quite nearer to the original idea/script.

YES Will Smith is the ideal cast for the genie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I don´t like the new versions of the disney film.Why ?
> 
> Its very very diffcult to explain children today why is THIS aladdin/lion king/dumbo ? When i´ll show the original animation movies to them they are rolling eyes....
> but its the same with maja the bee,wickie the viking/bob the builder etc. etc.
> ...


At the same time I have shown several kids the 1986 Transformers and they loved it.

That said I am sure you could find people when the original Disney versions of the films were released and fans of the original books (Disney quite often opting for public domain stories) were annoyed at people rolling their eyes at said books, even more so as the Disney versions were usually watered down for kids and sensibilities of the day.

As for Will Smith being ideal cast then for pure star power... I can see it if you really think you need a "family friendly" comic actor that is black. That said I could really see them casting one of the crasser black comedians and throwing a few "for the adults in the audience" type lines and actions in there (I don't know if you ever saw Robin William's standup but damn). Of course that would involve a creative risk where instead this is modern Disney so mediocrity is king. If they were really willing to push the boat out then maybe one of the piss take/comedic rappers (Tyler, The Creator would probably be where they went but I would have loved to have seen Biz Markie take the role*, or possibly Afroman. Slick Rick could have been an interesting choice as well.).

*I wonder if the face replacement tech is capable of ganging up with the audio sampling voice recreation...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 19, 2019)

New trailer out!



Waiting for final trailer!


----------



## Viri (Mar 19, 2019)

Everything doesn't need to be live action. Will Smith looks terrifying as the genie. Robin Williams would have probably looked just as terrifying, if the Aladdin movie was live action in the 90's.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 19, 2019)

Someone mentioned that the cast of this looks like they're doing an Aladdin porn parody instead of the actual movie.  Thought that was spot on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2019)

Wasn't that the same as last time.

That said it did see me notice everything seems to be colour corrected pink.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 19, 2019)

Will Smith lookin’ lika Smurf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Dammit someone beat me to the smurf comment.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 12, 2019)

All trailers from begins (teaser) into final trailer!



I hope will awesome movie than Sonic The Hedgehog (Paramount company was fixed looking Sonic right now).


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

Hello. 

Surprisingly good.

- Songs very nice rearranged
- Characters very good chosen (maybe the computer helps a little ?? )
- Story unchanged good.

Sadly the german synchro........

*For real Aladdin Fans RECOMMENDED.  *


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 29, 2019)

I watched it this weekend. It was much better than I expected. Will Smith is no Robin Williams, but he did the part justice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello. 

Did someone noticed the scene with Genie,Aladdin & the Carpet (short after the escape from the Cave) ?
The Carpet builds the Disney castle including the magic bow (in this case made from sand).


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

crap like, Dumbo


----------

